# AMT Los Angeles Info?



## renejr818 (Mar 12, 2014)

I am a new EMT-B and I just got hired at AMT Ambulance in Reseda, CA. I know it's an IFT company, but I figured that would be a good place for me to start since I have no experience and any work is hard to come by these days. They are also very good with my school schedule so that makes me feel better.

The reason I am posting this is because I would like some information from anyone that has any information. The few threads I found all speak poorly of this company. Does anyone know why? As someone new to this field, I would appreciate a well thought out answer. 

I just want to make sure I get paid for the work I provide on time and that management isn't screwing their new hires in anyway. 

I have an interview this Friday at Impulse as well so I am trying to shop around.


----------



## looker (Mar 12, 2014)

Impulse is small company compare to AMT. However impulse is bls, als and cct certified with la county. AMT is only bls certified by la county at this time. However On the other hand AMT is much bigger company compare to impulse. So it have both advantage and disadvantages. AMT used to be non county licensed being they didn't have to and people saw that as being shady company.


----------



## renejr818 (Mar 12, 2014)

looker said:


> Impulse is small company compare to AMT. However impulse is bls, als and cct certified with la county. AMT is only bls certified by la county at this time. However On the other hand AMT is much bigger company compare to impulse. So it have both advantage and disadvantages. AMT used to be non county licensed being they didn't have to and people saw that as being shady company.



Thank you for your response and the info is much appreciated. ^_^

As a new EMT-B is there really any drawbacks of working for a BLS only company? 

Is there any drawbacks of working for AMT in general? 

Any bad rumors other than people seeing them as shady for being non county licensed? (Why is that shady any ways?)

Also, in your opinion what would be the pros and cons of working for a larger company (amt) compared to a smaller one (impulse).

You don't have to answer everything (or anything really), but if you do. Then thank you in advance.


----------



## looker (Mar 12, 2014)

renejr818 said:


> Thank you for your response and the info is much appreciated. ^_^
> 
> As a new EMT-B is there really any drawbacks of working for a BLS only company?
> 
> ...



People always assumed that if you are not county licensed you're shady company and is violation the law. Normally ambulance company must be licensed by the  county in addition to have city business license. Until 2011 la county license in incorporated area wasn't a requirement. AMT is now county licensed. As for advantage working for just bls vs als/bls/cct is that impulse might be willing to pay for your medic school if you agree to work for them for x years after you finished. Being you're new EMT with no experience, get a job where you can. It's much easier to move on to another company once you got some real job experience under your belt.


----------



## renejr818 (Mar 12, 2014)

looker said:


> People always assumed that if you are not county licensed you're shady company and is violation the law. Normally ambulance company must be licensed by the  county in addition to have city business license. Until 2011 la county license in incorporated area wasn't a requirement. AMT is now county licensed. As for advantage working for just bls vs als/bls/cct is that impulse might be willing to pay for your medic school if you agree to work for them for x years after you finished. Being you're new EMT with no experience, get a job where you can. It's much easier to move on to another company once you got some real job experience under your belt.



Awesome, the AMT hiring manager seemed like a nice guy and made me enthusiastic about joining the field. I just wanted to get some feedback.


 I appreciate the detailed explanations. Thanks again!


----------



## looker (Mar 12, 2014)

renejr818 said:


> Awesome,  I appreciate the detailed explanations. Thanks again!



Btw forgot to mention that it's a bit dangerous to work for non county licensed company only because they might get denied their licensed and might go out of business if appeal officer do not grant them the appeal. Just keep that in mind when applying.


----------



## renejr818 (Mar 13, 2014)

looker said:


> Btw forgot to mention that it's a bit dangerous to work for non county licensed company only because they might get denied their licensed and might go out of business if appeal officer do not grant them the appeal. Just keep that in mind when applying.



Oh, thanks for the heads up. Both Impulse and AMT are licensed however, correct? When can I check the status of companies licensure? Sorry I am completely new to all of this and am trying to learn.


----------



## looker (Mar 13, 2014)

renejr818 said:


> Oh, thanks for the heads up. Both Impulse and AMT are licensed however, correct? When can I check the status of companies licensure? Sorry I am completely new to all of this and am trying to learn.



Here is LA County website. http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/AmbLic.htm

If you click on the  Licensed Ambulance Operators link, it will show you the company's that already been approved and have their license. It also tells you what type of service they can provide in la county. On the right is link to pending ambulance operators. I estimate the complete current list will take 3-4 years before all company's get their hearing. The newest approved company is    Gentle Ride Ambulance, Inc with enova getting continuation hearing which is never great but it's better compare to just getting denied outright and having to take your chances with appeal officer.


----------

